# my one and only picture of me and my girls



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here's my one and only picture of me with my girls. Lorin took it last summer after I groomed them

I really wish I would have had more. Make sure you get many many pictures of your babies, I seriously have hundreds of my Matilda, her pictures are priceless


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A beautiful photo of the three of you and a very good reminder to get ourselves in the photos with them. Treasures forever. <3


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is a precious picture. I never take pictures of myself with my dogs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, all 3 of you are beautiful! 
I am usually the one w/the camera so thank you for this timely reminder!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a beautiful picture. It is hard to get pics of all of us together!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paula that picture is priceless. I am so happy for you that you have it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula ... such a beautiful picture to cherish. You, Matilda, and Maddie all look so beautiful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a beautiful picture. Glad you have that a memory of the three of you together.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful photo Paula! I usually take the photos, I have hundreds too. I try to take photos with them (Posey and Jodi) but as you can imagine a cat and dog and me, it's a challenge. I have a few with Jodi.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a wonderful picture. Wish I had more of Jane the last two years but she did not like the cord showing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...at least you have one! ...and it's a good one. :thumbsup:

something is better than nothing. :innocent:

It's hard for us "photographer" mothers....but it's true, and I need a new pic with all my kids.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fabulous! I love this!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Three beautiful ladies! What a great picture.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Precious. Frame it. Matilda was a beauty.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That is such a precious photo, Paula :heart:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What an awesome picture! I know you will treasure it forever.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Aww, what a great picture, Paula! You all look so beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula, this is such a stunning photo of you and your girls, even more special now! 

What a wonderful memory of your precious Matilda! 

I'm happy to see you in person finally! You're very beautiful inside and out and so are your girls! 

Much love,
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't know you were so beautiful, Paula! Yep, I agree, inner and outer beauty. This is a very special photo :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful photo of the three of you


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

What a fabulous picture. You and the girls are beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great picture, Paula. You're as beautiful on the outside as you are on the inside.:smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula! Truly stunning! All of you!
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Truly a beautiful photo to treasure always! They are so beautifully groomed. I'm glad you have that wonderful photo to treasure. My first fur child my daughter 'Kar' is at the bridge and I don't have any photos of myself with her unfortunately, I wish I did have at least one. I have very few from that time, I was very young when I had her and didn't have a camera in those days. The photos I do have of her I treasure. Some of the few photos I do have are out of focus but I blew them up and hung them on the wall anyway.

Nowadays I have a great camera and I have a hundreds of photos of Baby my fur son, and the ones where Baby is with someone it is usually my husband he is in the photos with. That's because I am always the one with the camera snapping away, so it's rare that I'm in any of the photos. I remind my hubby to please grab the camera sometimes & take some of Baby & I but he forgets. Hubby is camera shy but I manage to get him anyway lol.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> here's my one and only picture of me with my girls. Lorin took it last summer after I groomed them
> 
> I really wish I would have had more. Make sure you get many many pictures of your babies, I seriously have hundreds of my Matilda, her pictures are priceless



paula :wub: you don't need more, this one is so perfect. look at your happy face and your sweet girls. oh this is so, so soo precious! thank you for sharing with us. :wub:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

A perfect picture of you all!! And you are right take as pics as you can. I don't have many with Edward and me either. Now I take them with me and pups no makeup no nothing.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Fabulous Picture Paula


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, such a perfect picture of you with both girls!


----------

